# Martha Stewart loses chow puppy..



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

in freak explosion.

http://www.themarthablog.com/?rsc=todaysidea_Homepage_Homepage&pid=5833&pageid=2167#gallery-jump5833

That has to be devastating... =(


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh dear...how very very sad for all concerned. My heart goes out to the poor driver and all those injured pups.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How sad!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So very sad.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is very sad.
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot even imagine!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

How terrible for all the animals. But I have to wonder...why did Martha have her dog at this place? Did anyone see the photos? The place looked very run down.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That was a super cute puppy and a real tragedy. My heart goes out to all those puppy owners.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Jake&Jazz said:


> How terrible for all the animals. But I have to wonder...why did Martha have her dog at this place? Did anyone see the photos? The place looked very run down.


Yeah, its hard to tell from what little pics I saw of it as I didn't see a before. That was kennel that her puppy came from..
http://www.themarthablog.com/?rsc=todaysidea_Homepage_Homepage&pid=5833&pageid=2167#gallery-jump5833


----------

